# gentoo-sources-3.10.3 compiles to give 3.10.2?

## ppurka

I installed gentoo-sources-3.10.3 and instead got a kernel with a uname of 3.10.2. make install from /usr/src/linux also led to a kernel name of 3.10.2. Here are some details

```
/usr/src» ll

total 8.0K

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 Jul 26 13:42 linux -> linux-3.10.3-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4.0K Jul 26 14:21 linux-3.10.3-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4.0K Jul 26 14:01 linux-3.8.2-gentoo

/usr/src» eix -ec gentoo-sources

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (3.10.3(3.10.3)@07/26/2013): Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 3.10 kernel tree

/usr/src» ll /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-3.10.tar.xz 

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 70M Jul  1 06:50 /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-3.10.tar.xz

/usr/src» head -n 5 linux/Makefile 

VERSION = 3

PATCHLEVEL = 10

SUBLEVEL = 2

EXTRAVERSION = -gentoo

NAME = Unicycling Gorilla

/usr/src» uname -r

3.10.2-gentoo

```

EDIT: OK. This has already been reported as bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478200

----------

